# Need recipe for fish cakes



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2008)

]


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

ck the recipe forum - i put one in there a while ago for bluefish crab cakes (no crab in em - just taste like the crab cakes we are familiar with) -- don't know why you couldn't use another kinda fish

welcome to the forums


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2008)

*need recipe for fish cakes ,using rock fish.*

help


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Welcome to the board. This will work for any fish. Here's the link mama was talkin about.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46437


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks gotta start cooking.Talk later


----------

